# Fathers Day NML trip



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Them two drunk?? Never!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Tony took you over to feed his pet fish, huh? ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice pics! I have a good one of you that I'll try post tomorrow.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Phishphood with a nice red that was just under slot. Caught using topwater at about 1 PM only a 1/4 mile from JB's ;D










Nice job Tojo! 









Ran into Capt Will. For those of you who don't know him. He is a long time Gheenoe owner and is currently leading one of the major redfish tournament circuits. He also donated a guided fishing trip to the last Big Gheenoe Rally. This was my first time meeting him in person. Very nice guy. Spent some time talking about fishing. He showed me a bunch of his tackle and also let my kids come on his boat to check it out. Thanks Will










Random shot from JB's


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Tom, don't you dare photoshop my giant red down to a 12", 5 spot rat. That's just not right.

Beavis, there was a guy in a blue boat that seemed to take offense at our being there. They must have been his fish.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I also shrunk your big head [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

So that's how it's going to be. Give a guy the front of the boat and first shot at all the fish all day and that's the thanks I get. 

So, when are we going again?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will be out there Saturday and Sunday if the weather is nice ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Tony took you over to feed his pet fish, huh? ;D


Yea, I even named one after you...I call him Fabio  Actually my "pet school" was observed briefly and then headed to parts unknown. We did not chase em. These fish were found near Jones Creek 

I missed your post from fishing yesterday...oh yea, you got SKUNKED ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D  

The blue boat that Jason was referring to was the one...the only...Blue Ghost...Where is Salt and Light when you need him??? ;D

I have a couple of pics I will try to post later.  Thanx again for a good day guys


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

No skunk for me, just no reds

Tanner is the new curse, I catch 8 reds last friday and then none during the Brandon after he touched my boat

He takes Sam fishing and they get none

He goes with the west coast and south guys and none

I try to be nice and take him, and it was the fewest fish I have ever seen

So before anyone takes him fishing, you have been warned


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> No skunk for me, just no reds
> 
> Tanner is the new curse,  I catch 8 reds last friday and then none during the Brandon after  he touched my boat
> 
> ...


Tanner's no jinx...I've caught plenty of fish with him...even the goon...yes, on artificial ;D ;D ;D


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

I knew I should have asked to go with you guys on Sunday...stupid skunk for me on Sunday


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

It would have been skunkaroo for me too if Tom didn't take me to his top secret spot after JB's.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Someone told me its Eatme's spot. ;D Not much of a secret with the water being so high. Right now you could get any of the overpriced shallow water skiffs in there. Water depth was at least a 1 foot at the entrance.


----------



## gregT (Apr 25, 2007)

If you guys go out next weekend let me know.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> I knew I should have asked to go with you guys on Sunday...stupid skunk for me on Sunday


You never have to ask to come...just say your coming...


----------

